# show Me your fuzzies! FUZZY-TALK



## STandTR

Want to see your fuzzies!

They are my personal favorites of "normal mice".

Do you have some standard fort them in your country?

Have you seen some deeseses/Do you think they are in weaker helth?

They can look so different, some of them are really fuzzy (much fur) or almost nude.
So what are youre fuzzies look like?

I can show mine in a few hours when i got computer.

Best regards
Ida


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I only have one. She's lovely.




























Her name is Skarntyde, which means Hemlock in Danish.

I don't know much about fuzzies here in Denmark, except that I heard that fuzzy/hairless are more exposed to health issues. Which is why I would never breed them.


----------



## WoodWitch

She's beautiful. I have a special place in my heart for the fuzzies


----------



## madmouse

My fuzzies are always very different! Here are three unique ones:

Bombast von Hohenheim is a texel fuzzy (fz/fz go/go Re/re) with a medium-thickness coat:










Pengwynne Custis is a fuzzy with a thin coat:










And then here's Rhasputin an angora fuzzy with a very thick coat (almost as thick as a normal mouse):










I am very jealous of your nearly hairless fuzzies!


----------



## STandTR

Here is some of mine


----------



## STandTR

MADMOUSE! I want some of your fluffy ones! 

Now you make me wanna breed some of my own... but i only got longhair... I dont think we even have angora mice i sweden :/


----------



## STandTR

JATHY: Do she have "morrhår" ?(i dont know the english name, but dour from DK should understand) 

either way she were really cute! are there some breeders od fuzzy in denmark?


----------



## madmouse

STandTR: I love your Marabou! His coat is so even and brushy. Also, I've heard people say that perhaps long-hair and angora are the same gene. I'm not sure which one I actually have. The length and fineness of my longhair/angora coats vary so much.

STandTR & Jathy: Do any of you guys' fuzzies in Europe have extra toes?


----------



## Shadowrunner

I've got a few but this one is my favorite.
Her name is Juniper.


----------



## love2read

Patricia- Black Splash Fuzzy doe









Smeagol- Blue Splash Satin Fuzzy Hairless buck









And a poorly-typed, but adorable PEW Fuzzy doe <3


----------



## WoodWitch

Loving all these pictures, hope they keep coming


----------



## STandTR

MADMOUSE: No none of my mice have extra toes.

Angora...hmm... i talk with some mouse-people here in sweden and they say it is a longhair-gene, they seems to be two?? .

In some of my litters i got suprised, i got longhair. Mostly some of them were really bad and didnt get so "hairy", but maybe 2/10 babies got a really long coat and they still are. So maybe i got it. I will work it from there. Perhaps i got some in my next fuzzy-litter  i've just set pairs together.


----------



## STandTR

SHADOWRUNNER: Juniper was so beutiful! is she satin to?

Maybe i should breed in tan too.. hmm..


----------



## Shadowrunner

Thank you, but nope not satin.
She came out of a standard blue x blue tan pair.
It was quite the surprise. ;3
I have a import cross baby who's fuzzy too. I'll have to take pictures today.


----------



## blackbirdmice

This is my fuzzy boy Captain  bred by Christina of Mosaic Mousery


----------



## emaleese

this is my Fuzzy Paul..at around 5 weeks old


----------

